# African Tiger Fish



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Thought Twitch might enjoy a "good" profile





































*Scientific name:* _ Hydrocynus goliath _
*Common name:* African Tiger Fish
*Synonyms:* Wolf Tetra, Giant tigerfish
*Genus:* Hydrocynus
*Order:* Characiformes 
*Class* Actinopterygii (ray-finned fishes)
*Family:* Alestiidae
*Size:* 72" (180cm) 
*Origin:* Africa, Congo Basin
*Minimum Tank Size:* 1000 gallons 
*Tank setup:* A very large tank/indoor pond. Open water fish, decoration will probably just be a hindrance
*Temperament:* Extremely Aggressive Predatory Fish. It is not advisable to stick your bare hands or other appendage into the tank containing this potentially dangerous or even deadly fish.
*Compatibility:* Extremely aggressive predatory fish, may school with same species.
*Water Type:* Fresh
*Temperature:* 75-82°F (24-27°C) 
*Hardness:* They like medium to hard water ranging from 4-18 dH
*pH:* 6.5-7.5
*Sexual dimorphism:* 
*Breeding:* Breeding, if possible, is fairly difficult. Egg layers, no species in the Alestiidae Family participate in brood care.
*Feeding:* In general live food. May be "trained" to accept non-living meaty foods.
*Other Varients:*

A LITTLE BIT OF EXTRA INFORMATION HERE:
It can be said that the importation of this fish occurs very seldomly, infact if you happen to come into possesion of one of these perfect killers you should consider yourself very fortunate.

The African Tiger Fish is considered to be one of the most fearsome predators ever to take up residence in freshwater. These great fish hunt in large groups similarly to their South American realtives the piranha. The Tiger fish preys mostly on other fish but anything can become a meal in the right circumstance. Just as the piranha the Tiger Fish eats away prey chunk by chunk with its razor sharp teethand extreamly strong jaw muscles.

There have bew a few unverified reports of unprovked attacks on humans.

_*If you have any pics or comments on this species please add them below_

heres a handy link
heres another handy link
 OPEFE Link
heres another handy link


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome profile, I'd actually read those liks the night I decided on them for the future. I like the collection of info you got but you need to put it into your own words for the site to use, otherwise I think it's pretty damn good.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

i caught 3 of those abou 2 months ago, the biggest 1 was 1,1m long...
they put up a hell of a fight!!! took me 45 mins to get it up... you have to wear big thick gloves when you fish for them, then if you catch a big one the guy who ownes the boat uses chain mail gloves lol...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

good profile, i was gonna give this profile a shoot but i didnt feel confident enough with the amount

of info i found on em


----------

